

Startuphood and Parenthood - pensiveye
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/18/startuphood-and-parenthood-not-for-the-faint-of-heart/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
safeerm
Not a parent but this article is great for entrepreneurs in general

~~~
coridactyl
And certainly flies in the face of the whole "women at startups are a
liability because they could be pulled away from work by having babies"
arguments we were seeing last week in the discussion on "STFU About What Women
Want" piece.

